# Crib Springs (Baby bed) Can't find!



## tecman3

I haven't been able to find a place to buy a crib mattress spring for a new crib that I am building. Does anyone know where I can buy springs for the crib mattress?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Every crib I've ever built had a solid bottom that the mattress sat on. Most of what I've read indicates that spings in a crib are a safety hazard. So I quit trying for springs.


----------



## derosa

Try http://www.productsamerica.com/ 
I bought my crib hardware from them and was very satisfied with the results.


----------



## tecman3

William
Thanks for the advice. I came to that same conclusion yesterday. Thanks again.

Derosa
Thank you for your response and the info. I think I'm going to build a wood slat bottom.


----------



## GMman

http://bing.search.sympatico.ca/?q=Crib%20Springs%20%28Baby%20bed%29&mkt=en-ca&setLang=en-CA


----------



## GMman

http://bing.search.sympatico.ca/?q=Crib%20Springs%20%28Baby%20bed%29&mkt=en-ca&setLang=en-CA


----------



## wise1

We buy our crib springs from Rockler catalog. Excellent customer service.800-279-4441 or Rockler.com


----------



## Hudgemo

Crib mattress frames are available from www.productsamerica.com or www.productsamerica.net. Metal hardware has been around for over 100 years and any safety concerns have been from faulty imported plastic hardware that is used or from incorrect assembly.


----------



## jte9999

Be careful with the slat layout. There is a safety standard for the spacing as there is with the vertical pieces on the sides if present. Search the CPSC website for crib standards. HTH,
-jay KCMO


----------



## JerryLH

you can buy any size cradle mattress at ababy.com


----------

